# THE Ultimate CLEAN AMP???



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm looking for the most clean sounding amp possible. Needs to be tube, have nice low end, not too trebly, sound warm, not break up ever & accept pedals well.

So far I have my options down to:

*Fender Twin Reverb (70's silverface)*....this is my top choice but is it more of a high/treble-ish amp??
*Fender Dual Showman Reverb Head*
*Fender Bassman Head*
*Ampeg V 4 Head*


Suggestions/Tips????


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

twin reverb

volume to spare,warm but clean sounding

portable

a classic for a reason

not the flashiest girl at the party but she can dance!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I have to agree with the twin, but a blackface is the sweetest. There's a 65 Twin for sale around these woods at the moment, sweet amp, speakers have been replaced with celestion classic 70's I believe.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Fender Twin's do take overdrives quite well, but when it comes to fuzz or distortion I find they do not sound as good. It depends what kind of pedals you are using. Also it depends what sound you like from your amp. Fender's have that really nice rich midrange (SRV),if that is what your looking for. I would recommend a blackface or silverface Super Reverb, but if its silverface before '73-'74. They have a really nice crystally overdrive and are plenty loud for any venue


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

The fender twin I had my eye on (and may end up buying in about 5 days) is a '73 silverface....with a roadcase for $850.

I'm looking to spend about 500-900 on a really clean sounding amp/head. Where can I find this 65 blackface for sale and how much was he asking???? ..I'd be willing to pay more for the blackface of course.

EDIT: I forgot to mention the pedals I'd be using with this amp & the fact that I'd have the head or combo playing through a Marshall JCM 800 4x12 slant with celestion 75's I believe.

Pedals:

-Sansamp GT 2
-Marshall DriveMaster
-Hartman SFZ fuzz
-Full-tone Full drive 2 (possibly adding it to my chain)
-Big Muff Pi (russian made) fuzz...modded by mohomods
-MXR 10 band EQ
-MXR phase 90 (joe diecast script Mod)
-Dunlop TS-1 tremolo
-Boss DM-2 Delay
-Line 6 DL4 Delay


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

The twin is not listed any where, I know the person looking to sell the amp. He is looking for around the 1700.00 area I'd have to ask him to make sure.
The price range I've seen on these is usually 1500-2000 US and most were closer to the 2000.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Marcel Furlanetto said:


> The fender twin I had my eye on (and may end up buying in about 5 days) is a '73 silverface....with a roadcase for $850.
> 
> 
> > Marcel, why not buy the silverface and then have the circuitry changed to blackface?
> ...


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

Haha, I actually offered to buy said bassman. For a split second he thought about it (it was really late at night). What does the blackface mod consist of and how does it make it sound better? Also, how much do you charge for this mod.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

A Traynor YGL-3 would be cheaper, no?


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd be down for checking out the traynor mark 3 combo but I can't find any for sale through the net.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

In my quest for a clean amp lately i've found that money for money, Fender ain't always the Top choice, for exemple, compared a Custom Valve 40WR traynor to a Deluxe reverb last evening, hum, price for price?, i would get the traynor even if it's not as "fashion' as getting a fender. Even with a good pedal, the fender did'tn sound good with distortion, for 100$ less the Traynor had both good clean and overdrive sound, and a Celestion vintage 3-watts.

I've check for those 70's fender amps as well, sounds very good, but at that age, you never know what will break, and unless you're REALY good with electronics, if's a pain in the ass around here to find a good place to get them fix.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A long time ago I used a two amp rig with a Princeton for gain and fx signals and a Roland Jazz Chorus for clean signals. An A/B box switched between the two. At the time, those Rolands were all the rage, and I still miss it.

These days, if I had the resources, I'd still use two amps, but would be more tempted by a matched pair of Fender Princeton Recording amps for low wattage and maybe a Vibro-King for higher wattage (50 or 60 are they?).

Clean is a relative thing in guitar sounds, just as tricky to get as distortion.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Have you considered the Carvin Vintage series. I just bought a Belair and it's got one of the sweetest clean channels I've ever heard! The price is hard to beat too.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

I was interested in the Belair but theres not enough wattage..I dont want any breakup at all. Looks like i'm going with the '73 silverface twin reverb (possibly getting it blackfaced) & might get the Traynor mark 3 as a backup. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------

